# Bubba Blade question



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

I got a Bubba Blade for christmas and am looking for feedback of what the best sharpener is for this knife. Any thoughts/experiences? Thanks!


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

x2

I got one and am also intersted in reviews.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

I had the same question when i got my bubba blade. on their site they say the best thing to sharpen them is a butchers honing steel.


----------



## prouddad (Sep 25, 2012)

Got a couple of these knives a awhile back. Have been a great product for me. I bought one of the warthog sharpeners from V-Sharp and have been very happy with it.
http://www.v-sharp.com/


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

I think I've tried them all and I love my new Work Sharp belt sharpening system. Its is almost idiot proof and has made all my knives razor sharp. About $68.00 on Ebay


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TKoenig said:


> I had the same question when i got my bubba blade. on their site they say the best thing to sharpen them is a butchers honing steel.


X2
Guys, if you get to the point you need to "sharpen" a fillet knife, you're already behind.
I keep my "steel" right with me while I'm cleaning fish and touch up the blade after every fish. I hit it on the steel about 4 times and it only takes about 10 seconds. The key to easy filleting is a sharp knife.
If I could only get the little lady to understand this with her friggin Wustoffs I wouldn't have to spend an hour a month putting another edge on them.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

A honing steel isn't a sharpener at all, a honing steel is actually used to straighten and realign your blade. You can't see it by just looking at it, but a blade of a knife bend one way or the other after a while of hitting the cutting board or bones or what not, so it feels bull. The honing steel realigns the blade back and thus feels sharp again. The only way to sharpen a knife is for metal to be removed to sharpen the blade. You can use a honing steel for along time because a blade takes a long time to actually get dull depending on how often you use it and how you use it


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> A honing steel isn't a sharpener at all, a honing steel is actually used to straighten and realign your blade. You can't see it by just looking at it, but a blade of a knife bend one way or the other after a while of hitting the cutting board or bones or what not, so it feels bull. The honing steel realigns the blade back and thus feels sharp again. The only way to sharpen a knife is for metal to be removed to sharpen the blade. You can use a honing steel for along time because a blade takes a long time to actually get dull depending on how often you use it and how you use it


That would directly contradict the very definition of "honing" as well as make many a manufacturer out to be complete liars. I'm not sure where you got your info from, but, I can meet you in person and prove you wrong.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Spurger, 
I got that from being in culinary school for 4 years. Do a little research, the honing steel is commonly mistaken as a sharpening steel. Now there are steels that are meant to sharpen, but honing steels are not. Yes I know what honing means, but a honing steel does not truly sharpen your knives


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Diamond stone followed by ceramic then reverse strokes on leather to smooth the microscopic metal burrs

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Diamond stone followed by ceramic then reverse strokes on leather to smooth the microscopic metal burrs
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I do that to the pocket knives, the fillet knives don't get that much attention at one time.


saltwater4life said:


> Spurger,
> I got that from being in culinary school for 4 years. Do a little research, the honing steel is commonly mistaken as a sharpening steel. Now there are steels that are meant to sharpen, but honing steels are not. Yes I know what honing means, but a honing steel does not truly sharpen your knives


I still disagree. I put very little pressure on the blade against my steel. I don't see any way that would "re-align" the blade or back bone of the blade.
And any type of metal to metal contact causes loss of material due to abrasion. Which in turn means the edge has been inhanced in some way or another. I can't bring myself to believe a "chef" or "teacher" at a culinary institute over simple science. We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> I do that to the pocket knives, the fillet knives don't get that much attention at one time.
> 
> I still disagree. I put very little pressure on the blade against my steel. I don't see any way that would "re-align" the blade or back bone of the blade.
> And any type of metal to metal contact causes loss of material due to abrasion. Which in turn means the edge has been inhanced in some way or another. I can't bring myself to believe a "chef" or "teacher" at a culinary institute over simple science. We'll have to agree to disagree.


You can agree to disagree but you would still be wrong. A cutting edge is two planes intersecting at a line. When dullness overtakes the edge it is either bent or broken. Bent cutting edges are re-aligned with steel and the pressure is quite high despite your light touch. Pressure is psi so pounds may be low but square inches is incredibly low thus making the resulting quotient deceptively high. The bent, rolled edge is straightened with a hard steel.

A damaged crushed or broken edge has to be ground, smoothed, and polished by abrasively removing metal. The result is two planes intersecting in a line.

Steve


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

t-astragal said:


> You can agree to disagree but you would still be wrong. A cutting edge is two planes intersecting at a line. When dullness overtakes the edge it is either bent or broken. Bent cutting edges are re-aligned with steel and the pressure is quite high despite your light touch. Pressure is psi so pounds may be low but square inches is incredibly low thus making the resulting quotient deceptively high. The bent, rolled edge is straightened with a hard steel.
> 
> A damaged crushed or broken edge has to be ground, smoothed, and polished by abrasively removing metal. The result is two planes intersecting in a line.
> 
> Steve


I have a pull through knife sharpener mounted in the right side of my cleaning table so i can hit a few licks between cleaning fish and not have to use my left hand to hold it. It keeps me with all my digits intact. A dull knife is the most dangerous because you have to push harder to cut whatever it is youre working on and risk slipping. Sharp steel makes a wound thats easier to heal versus a dull blade that makes a jagged wound. 
A knife with a uniformly dull edge would not be two planes intersecting in a line, it would be a three dimensional curve (space curve) right? It is not necessarily bent or broken. Were all right to a certain degree.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

All I use, once I put the proper angle on a blade, is a 1"dia ceramic rod with a wooden handle to hold it. Never let a blade get dull and you'll never have a problem keeping an edge. Everything in my house, cleaver, butcher, fillet, paring...all of them will shave the hair off a babies butt. My grandkids hate it when i do that...

Seriously, I don't see the need for all these gimmicky knife sharpeners. A good stone and a better ceramic rod is all you need. At the lease, opening weekend night, I'll spend several hours sharpening everyone's knives.

Just went to TKC (that would be Motts to you Spurgersalty) and got a Case 3-1/2" lock back Damascus steel knife. I'm scared to use it, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> I do that to the pocket knives, the fillet knives don't get that much attention at one time.
> 
> I still disagree. I put very little pressure on the blade against my steel. I don't see any way that would "re-align" the blade or back bone of the blade.
> And any type of metal to metal contact causes loss of material due to abrasion. Which in turn means the edge has been inhanced in some way or another. I can't bring myself to believe a "chef" or "teacher" at a culinary institute over simple science. We'll have to agree to disagree.


You have every right to disagree sir, but you will still be wrong. It takes very little pressure to realign the blade of a knife, not the backbone. The blade of a knife is actually microscopic and cannot be seen by just looking at it. I understand you said its simple science, but how is gently rubbing 2 pieces of steel together going to sharpen a blade? Like i said, do a little research and you will find yourself mistaken. You find it hard to believe a "chef" about this issue? By all means, im not a chef just because i went to culinary school but knives are the number 1 tool I use to do my job, trust me, I know what im talking about. I find it hard to believe a "construction supervisor" telling me what I do and dont know about my number 1 tool I use. Sorry, lets agree to disagree brotha. No biggie, both ways either on a honing steel or on a diamond stone, both ways work to different extents.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Diamond stone followed by ceramic then reverse strokes on leather to smooth the microscopic metal burrs
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


x2

S4L


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Been using the Lansky for my Bubba Blade.


----------



## shank00 (Dec 15, 2005)

saltwater4life is dead on in his analysis of honing. There are extensive articles available explaining this fact. Honing is beneficial, but has a specific purpose of aligning the blade.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

my old trusty swiss army pocket knife works wonders all the way up to swordfish..


jk


I typically use the same knives on fish that I use on deer, a fixed blade buck knife -7" and a rapala falcon fillet knife. However, I have a dexter russell 7-8" fillet knife on my list of wants. Either that or one of the bannana shaped knifes with the upcurved blade, dunno what you actually call them, but they sure look handy on youtube vids.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Bearwolf34 said:


> my old trusty swiss army pocket knife works wonders all the way up to swordfish..
> 
> jk
> 
> I typically use the same knives on fish that I use on deer, a fixed blade buck knife -7" and a rapala falcon fillet knife. However, I have a dexter russell 7-8" fillet knife on my list of wants. Either that or one of the bannana shaped knifes with the upcurved blade, dunno what you actually call them, but they sure look handy on youtube vids.


I tell you what, I went & bought dozen oyster knives a while back and on a whim grabbed a Dexter 8" basic fillet knife for, what 12-15 bucks? A dozen or so redfish and two axis deer later, I'm convinced that's a darn good knife. No, I didn't use it to skin and quarter the deer, but separating the ham muscles and boning out the shoulders, it did a great job. When I finished, a half dozen licks on my ceramic rod and it was ready to go again.

I wish a half dozen licks on my other rod was all it took... opps, did I say that?


----------



## neale (Jun 13, 2007)

Not to highjack the thread
Bearwolf34-These are called cimeter knives. Have an upcurved blade and a sharp tip. Got a Forschner (now Victorinox) 10' last year and it is an excellent knife at a reasonable price with a blade made in Switzerland. These have a stamped blade that is then heat treated and tempered. I have a couple of Zwilling-Henckels high end knives with forged blades and I can't see where they are any better than the Forschner (Victorinox) and there is a huge difference in price. Know a fella who used to be a butcher and he said Forschner (now Victorinox) were commomly used by butchers.

I use a Spyderco Sharpmaker to sharpen knives. Don't have a Bubba Blade knife but feel sure the Spyderco would do the job. For those who might have a Spyderco, there are a bunch of You Tube videos on this sharpener.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

A few of the butchershops I've been to used the victorinox knifes. Actually thought about buying one for skinning deer etc but never went thru with it and my deer hunting days have ceased. The cimeter as their called looks really good, just seems they are sized for things a lot bigger than I catch, same with the bubba blade. But I can always stand a new knife etc.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

X2 on the Warthog sharpener! I've never had to use anything but the steel inserts to hone every knife I have razor sharp.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I end up using the fiskars snippers below just as much if not more than my knives while cleaning fish, cutting bait etc. Be careful as they are sharp as all get out, I have a few battle marks to prove it. The backside has a knife that works great scraping out the guts and other stuff that attached to the guts after I snip open the snip into the bottom and cut to the anal fin. They cut or snip right through rib bones, remove fins, heads, etc.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> http://www.v-sharp.com/


This...best I've ever used.

TH


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bearwolf34 said:


> I end up using the fiskars snippers below just as much if not more than my knives while cleaning fish, cutting bait etc. Be careful as they are sharp as all get out, I have a few battle marks to prove it. The backside has a knife that works great scraping out the guts and other stuff that attached to the guts after I snip open the snip into the bottom and cut to the anal fin. They cut or snip right through rib bones, remove fins, heads, etc.


How do you skin a fish with that?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Use the scissor part to open em up, scrape out guts and use the knife on the backside to do the rest. Though I'll use my fillet knife on bigger slot reds. But have had plenty of use on pompano and black drum up to 20". Prob the biggest thing I've used it on is a 3ft stingray cuttin up for shark bait, etc. after the **** thing swallowed a 7" whiting I had on my new rig.


----------

